# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  VirusInfo принимает сайт Security Advisory

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

В связи с тем, что бесплатный хостер Newmail.Ru допустил инфицирование баннеров, автоматически встраиваемых в код страниц расположенных на его серверах сайтов, сайт электронной книги "Безопасный Интернет: Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista" переехал на сервер VirusInfo. Новый адрес сайта - http://security-advisory.virusinfo.info.

О "Security Advisory"

Производители программного обеспечения, призванного защитить пользователей Сети, делают все, от них зависящее, но, к сожалению, не всегда успевают дать отпор вредоносным программам. Так как ситуация эта не меняется в течение длительного времени, пользователи ищут способы эффективного предотвращения заражений, по крупицам собирая ценные советы по безопасному конфигурированию Windows.

Мы рады сообщить вам, что эксперты по компьютерной безопасности подготовили для пользователей электронную книгу, в которой собрали ценные советы по защите вашего компьютера. Все необходимые настройки вы можете сделать самостоятельно, пользуясь инструкциями экспертов. Абсолютное большинство настроек выполняются средствами самой операционной системы, не требуя от вас ни установки специализированных программ, ни обращения к специалистам.

Секрет эффективности этих советов в том, что они позволяют предотвратить заражение, перекрывая сами пути проникновения вирусов. Зачем всеми силами защищать дыру, если вы можете двумя щелчками мыши просто закрыть ее?

С помощью наших советов вы можете:

- Закрыть уязвимые сетевые порты, защищая вашу систему от взломов, сетевых атак и падений во время работы в сети.

- Защитить ваши данные от повреждения.

- Правильно настроить ваш браузер.

- Предотвратить проникновение вирусов.

Иными словами, перед вами советы по компьютерной безопасности, описывающие, как правильно настроить вашу систему для работы в Интернете. 

Наш опыт показывает, что программы защиты компьютера лучше справляются со своей задачей, когда пользователь помогает им правильной конфигурацией Windows и продуманной политикой безопасности. Вместе с вашим охранным софтом вы сможете приблизить уровень защищенности компьютера почти к 100%, не предпринимая при этом никаких особо сложных и трудоемких действий.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> сайт электронной книги "Безопасный Интернет: Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista" переехал на сервер VirusInfo. Новый адрес сайта - http://security-advisory.virusinfo.info.


С переездом!  :Smiley: 

P.S.: Надеюсь, что все понимают урок: даже сайт почтового ящика может быть заражён зловредами, которые ваш антивирус НЕ узнает. Если работа скриптов там не обязательна в браузере - *отключите* их (особенно для третьих сторон)!

Paul

----------


## Shark

Коллега!
Поздравляю Вас с переездом. Желаю Удачи на новом месте!

----------

